# Amtrak Movie



## WanderingFolker (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 29, 2009)

Very cool. Great presentation.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice work there, Dude, and I enjoyed the eclectic musical accompaniment.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 29, 2009)

WanderingFolker said:


> Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.


Ane the Academy Award goes to: "A Little Train Movie"!!!Fantastic,thanks for sharing!


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 29, 2009)

WanderingFolker said:


> Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.


Very nice both in the video and the selection of music used.

Personally, I especially like that there were scenes that I can relate to as having seen them several time while not even on the LSL. Specfically the stretch shown between Utica and Schenectady.

There was the lock/damn along the Mohawk River & NYS Barge Canal (successor of Erie Canal) and the old abandoned smoke stacks just outside of Amsterdam on the East side. There are more generally recognizable areas but I just mentioned the ones I did because they're relatively close to home for me.

Thank you for producing and posting the video!


----------



## Guest_WanderingFolker_* (Jul 29, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.




Well Thank-You! But its not THAT good ;-). I just got the camera for my birthday, so there is much room for improvement.


----------



## Guest_WanderingFolker_* (Jul 29, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.




Thank-You! Yes that area is just so magical, a true traveling adventure. I think riding down the Hudson had the most impact!


----------



## Guest_WanderingFolker_* (Jul 29, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Nice work there, Dude, and I enjoyed the eclectic musical accompaniment.


Yes, I would say the music was the most challenging part of the production! ;-) It really hides all the major flaws. Thank-You for your compliment by the way.


----------



## Guest_WanderingFolker_* (Jul 29, 2009)

MikefromCrete said:


> Very cool. Great presentation.


Merci bien!

I'm glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jul 30, 2009)

Darn dial-up!! Really wanted to see this. :angry:


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 2, 2009)

Been there, done that!!

Excellent presentation.


----------



## FLtoNC (Aug 5, 2009)

WanderingFolker said:


> Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.




I have only been on the Silver Service trains on the East Coast... really enjoyed your video.

One day we want to travel to Chicago and I was wondering about the LSL. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2009)

FLtoNC said:


> Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.


If you make the trip consider riding the Cardinal one way and the LSL the other. The CL is another option

but its not as scenic as the other two,the Cardinal is hard to get a sleeper on,most times the LSL too!Book

early as possible,I want to ride the Silver trains and trains down your way this fall!


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 5, 2009)

WanderingFolker said:


> Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.


Aloha

Enjoyed it. Question: What did you use for your video and sound editing? I am PC based, using XP and Adobe Premier Pro 2, and It drives nuts. Once it clicks maybe, but it's learning curve is SO Steep. Then how did you choose and get your music? I noticed several shortened pieces how did you do that?

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## como (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice video. Nice shots of St. Louis, the Mississippi River, and Springfield.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 8, 2009)

This set a new standard for trip reports. And yes it is that good. You put a lot of work into coordinating the music and video. The tour of the viewliner room was excellent. If I had a friend who had never taken a train trip, I would show this video to them. It captures the flavor of a train trip quite nicely.


----------



## Guest_WanderingFolker_* (Aug 8, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> This set a new standard for trip reports. And yes it is that good. You put a lot of work into coordinating the music and video. The tour of the viewliner room was excellent. If I had a friend who had never taken a train trip, I would show this video to them. It captures the flavor of a train trip quite nicely.


Thanks!!! I wanted to capture the feel of the room, since it was my favorite. I made the movie hoping it would be a good intro to rail travel for those on the edge trying to decide between air or train. In the past I had always flown between the two cities, but realized the rhythm of the rail travel is much more peaceful, less stressful, and so much more beautiful than all the drama at the airport.

US Rail Travel IS the FUTURE!


----------



## Guest_WanderingFolker_* (Aug 8, 2009)

como said:


> Very nice video. Nice shots of St. Louis, the Mississippi River, and Springfield.


The Spirit of the Mississippi is easy to catch  He's hasn't changed a bit, just keeps on rollin, just keeps on rollin along.


----------



## Guest_wanderingFolker_* (Aug 8, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.



I have a mac. My advice for you is to THROW AWAY YOUR PC! ;-) What you could do though is just get a used mac off of ebay. Its cheap and you can use it just for making movies and music and what not. Thats what I did for my 2nd mac. (I used iMovie, just the basic stuff)

All that music is stuff I have collected over time, its all music I like, and I guess because I have such a specific and picky taste I tend to have something for every photo I take. For the shortened pieces I just cut off the music I didn't want to play, then lowered the volume on both sides of the song.


----------



## Guest_WanderingFolker_* (Aug 8, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.



Well thats not what I wanted to hear! I was hoping the CL would be even more scenic than LSL, what with going through WV, versus boring horrible :blink: ohio and indiana.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2009)

Guest_WanderingFolker_* said:


> Hey all, went on a trip from STL to NYC, and got a roomette on the Lake Shore Limited line. So I decided to make a little movie. Hope you all enjoy.


Well since all three of these trains go through Ohio and Indiana(LOL),all things considered the CL spends most of its trip in the dark,the LSL has good stuff in the daylight and the Cardinal has great scenery close to WAS(when its not dark/on time),

I still say(too each his own)that the LSL and the Cardinal are the way to go!(as the traveler would say,ANY train

with me on it is a great trip!)No bias intended towards the North but the scenery in Southern Ohio and Indiana seems

a little more interesting than the North!(Have you ever been in Cleveland???LOL)


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 10, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> (Have you ever been in Cleveland???LOL)


HEY!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:

Actually, some of the Amish farmland east of Cleveland is very beautiful. But I do have to agree that that the train route to the south is more scenic than along Lake Erie. It also doesn't help that they all come through Cleveland at night!!!!!

Cleveland is a pretty city and worth a visit (in summer anyway).


----------



## espeefoamer (Aug 10, 2009)

If you ride the Cardinal,take it eastbound. The New River Gorge is very scenic,but westbound,is traveled through after dark.


----------



## mucomix (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool video. My hat is off to you young guys that can do stuff like that.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 12, 2009)

Again, my kudos! Whens the sequel? 

Just a little constructive criticisms (very little) if may....

When I started watching the video I was in anticipation of seeing shots of some car attendants to see if I recognized any. I was slightly (very slightly) disappointed not to see any attendants, conductors or other people.

May I suggest if you do another (and I hope you do) that you try and capture some quick shots of the individuals I mentioned? Don't overdo it though; I think the senic component is more important to the overall quality.


----------



## Guest_WanderingFolker_* (Aug 12, 2009)

:huh:



sky12065 said:


> Again, my kudos! Whens the sequel?
> Just a little constructive criticisms (very little) if may....
> 
> When I started watching the video I was in anticipation of seeing shots of some car attendants to see if I recognized any. I was slightly (very slightly) disappointed not to see any attendants, conductors or other people.
> ...


The sequel will most likely be released around the Christmas season.

...And NO, I will not film any of the help working. I think its rather patronizing for someone, on vacation, to push a camera in someone's face while that persons on duty. I don't feel entitled to be in their business, and consider it slightly impudent, however I do appreciate your enthusiasm!

Again, Thank-you all for watching.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 14, 2009)

Guest_WanderingFolker_* said:


> :huh:
> 
> 
> sky12065 said:
> ...


I can see and appreciate where you're coming from, but if they're filmed incidentally and not intentionally focused upon, I would not consider that as being patronizing, in their face or imprudent. Having said that though, I can also see where that could possibly be difficult to accomplish aboard a train!


----------



## WanderingFolker (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is my newest movie. (Turn up volume!)



St.louis to NYC during the winter


----------



## TraneMan (Sep 18, 2010)

WanderingFolker said:


> Here is my newest movie. (Turn up volume!)



Great video you did. The music/video made it very relaxing... Making me want to take trip this winter.


----------

